

Ask HN: What is the one app you use the most? - hashtag

Please do not include default apps that came with your phone.<p>Please do not include apps that merely replaces the default (for example: Gmail app in place of Mail or Chrome in place of Safari)<p>Please do not list which app you like the most but which one you use the most.<p>Please list only one app.<p>I want to see what everyone&#x27;s top usage patterns would look like. Thanks.
======
hmottestad
Ruter

It's the app for checking bus/boat/subway/tram timetables for Oslo (where I
live in Norway).

It shows the next arrival/departures for the stops close to me.

It let's you specify two locations, and tells you how to travel between them.

And it has a favourites, so that you can quickly check if you need to run to
catch the next bus to work.

------
squiguy7
Mailbox

I like how easy it is to manage my email by archiving it or snoozing until
later. This keeps email out of my way during the day because it only alerts me
when I tell it to.

------
dnohr
Valuta+ - Currency Converter for iOS. I'm living abroad and traveling a lot,
so it's important for me to keep track on the exchange rates when being
offline. It's very minimalistic and simple to use.

------
benbristow
Probably 'Readit' for Windows Phone 8.1 It's a Reddit client.

------
pauloteixeira
Pocket for android.

Although I am in a 'policy of less mobile use'.

------
bdunbar
Emacs.

------
dozzie
zsh.

